# Instructions for the Tyco Twin Turbo Train set?



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Anyone know where I could buy a set of instructions for a Tyco Turbo Train set?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

This help ya?


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

No,....but thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

If you need a copy of my originals let me know. Sorry but I won't send you my originals.


----------

